# Amazon offers 20% discount off all Kindles



## Brian G Turner (Feb 27, 2014)

Amazon offers 20% off all Kindles | Techwatch Tech News

That's quite an aggressive price cut, that is not only likely to impact Prime subscribers, but also push more people into reading ePublished books over physical books.

Have to admit, I've been tempted by the HDX 8.9" for a while, but I don't think I can justify the expenditure at the moment, despite the big discount.

Am going to have to wait and be patient, and just keep with my old original Kindle.


----------

